# Lonely rat :(



## ReelsMom (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm new.

I signed up because I am worried for my 16 month old girl rat, Reels. Her cage mate had to be put down last week due to a large bladder stone 

Reels seems pretty sad, although she will still come out and play, is more hyper than normal even. She's not cuddly, but she does like me to kind of chase her with my hand, and she'll run away and then come back for more.

Anyway, my question is about how to help her deal with the loneliness. I would get another rat, and will if it comes to that, but I don't want to get stuck in this endless cycle of rats dying and getting new ones. I don't want any more rats, it was too sad when Jigs died 

Also, Reels is a power-groomer/barber, so I'm not sure how well she would do with a new rat. Jigs always had a bald spot on her face from where Reels ripped her fur out. 

It kills me to think that Reels might be depressed or lonely. Should I get her a new rat to love, even though I don't want any more rats and she is a barberer? What else can I do to help her if I don't get a new rat? I've been giving her lots of attention. I baked a potato and wrapped it in felt so she could cuddle something warm, but she won't cuddle it, just pushes it away. She doesn't like to be held, just briefly petted. 

I just want her to be happy. She seems okay when she's out of the cage, but she looks so depressed when she's in there. 

Thanks,

Reels Mom


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

It is best to always get a new rat, actually I prefer Trios (so two) so when one dies your not stuck in This situation. A lot of people here have been stuck in it, it's not good. It's often best for the rat(s) in question and for you as it will take the stress off of you.

It's always sad to loose a pet, but it's part of life. Think of it this way, and this is how I think of it, Rats are always going to be born, and die. Might as well give them a good life. Everyone here has dealt with the death of rat (well most) and it is sad. 

I've lost 2 rats so far, both very good friends. one too young, Einstein, at 10 months to Peunomia, and my other Charles at 20 months to a PT (Pituatory Tumor). It's terrible trust me, Einstein's death was hard cause it was so unexpected, he got sick and died in less then 14 hours. Charles was a very friendly rat, he loved people and everyone, I could write a how book on how friendly he was, he even let little kids play with him and not complain. He was "Sick" for 4 days and he laid and slept on me for those 4 days, he actually died laying on my neck. So it is hard, I'm going to be so sad when Soda and Storm (both 16 months) pass away. When Charles was lonely, I got him two new friends (Soda and Storm) and he was happy and lived for another 10 months after Einstein (Einstein was basically his brother). 

I'm actually getting two new boys, not to "replace" Charles (No rat will ever be as epic and a goof ball as Charles in my opinion) from my friend who had an accidental litter in December. It's going to be sad when those two boys die as well (we're naming them Yakko and Wakko  ) and I'm sure in between then I'll get more rats. Death can be hard to deal with, it's not fun at all, but it's part of life.

Some people do take breaks between "groups" of rats (usually a few generations) to help from all the stress. I would say give it another chance, rats may not live that long but it's worth it. If after she sadly passes away (it will happen) and your stuck with two rats and not in this situation you can see if you really want to be with rats. After that you can take a break if you really want. That's my suggestion.

Also so sorry for Jigs 

As for barbering, if she wasn't 16 months old I would say spay her as that should help, but I wouldn't want to introduce that kind of stress to her. Increase her Iodine (take out flouride so no tap water depending on where you live) should definally help out. you can buy Iodine drops (Iodine is also found mostly in fish and yogurt). My rat Storm used to be an "ear barbering" which means that he would tug on ears to the point of tearing them (Charles had part of his missing, Soda has a tear in it), he was also Jerk, we increased Iodine (we can't afford a neuter) and he calmed down and stopped doing it for the most part (He has Hypothyroidism so he needs more Iodine then most rats, your girl won't need as much Iodine as Storm will hopefully). 

Oh and that "More hyper" thing is her wanting attention cause she has no one to play with. She is showing all the signs of wanting a play mate.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I've had only rats, and if you have the time to be their constant companion it will work out. But, even though our big girl was an only child for the first six or seven months of her life, she is very happy having a new best friend. It did take a year and a half to find her the right companion, but it was worth it.

If you aren't going to be there, and you don't want another rat you might consider rehoming her with a family that has other rats. As to power grooming and barbering, just because she did it with her first friend doesn't mean she will do it with another rat. Our big girl has had three roommates and her relationship was very different with each one of them.


----------

